# 2 Month Stay Bangkok - Some Qs?



## wombles (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi !

I'm going to be doing a work/travel thingy in Bangkok soon (from the UK) and I wonder if people have any recommendations for a good site to book a one bed/studio flat? I'm very open on location, I don't need to be anywhere specific - just somewhere nice and clean, possibly near a water view.

What ballpark rents should I be looking for? Should I haggle on the listed prices, and what % reduction?

What kind of mobile broadband would people suggest I opt for.

If I want to extend my stay beyond the 2 month visa, is there a way while I'm out there?

Thanks guys n gals


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

wombles said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm going to be doing a work/travel thingy in Bangkok soon (from the UK) and I wonder if people have any recommendations for a good site to book a one bed/studio flat? I'm very open on location, I don't need to be anywhere specific - just somewhere nice and clean, possibly near a water view.
> 
> ...


You might look at marvinsuites.com it is new, very nice from what I can see, was quoted a decent rate for a stay. Close to BTS skytrain Station. It's not to far from the river 2 skytrain stops.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Mobile broadband:

AIS or Truemove H SIM should do the job nicely in BKK. A SIM is around 0-99 Baht (£0-2). Unlimited usage with WiFi is approx. 700-800 Baht (£14-16) per month. If you use a smart phone or iPad, don't ask for a smart phone SIM; ask for normal internet SIM with or without talk and SMS, to avoid extra charges!


Where to live:

As regards to apartment renting, a long-stay guesthouse or serviced apartment may initially suit you better. If you have found a way to stay in Thailand longer then, you could go for a long-term rent contract which is cheaper in general. I guess rents in BKK go from £120 per month.
Location is important unless you have got wings, especially if you are working 9-5. Spend time looking around maybe based on BTS routes.


Extending your stay:

I am guessing you are quite a young chap. Retirement visa possibly is not for you. As I am a Thai, I suggest you wait for more replies but in the mean time do search this site. I have been on here doing loads of research for my hubby but his circumstances are not like yours. This is a very friendly and useful forum but a little quiet at the moment.

Good luck!


----------



## wombles (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks so much Newforecast & Retired1. Much appreciated.

I'm 36 so I imagine a tourist visa is not really possible. I would like to move to the Far East on a more permanent basis though, as London is becoming an increasingly hostile place to live in (financially and otherwise). I have a portable business which can be done from home so while I am keen for something near the train, it's more for personal reasons.

Really looking forward to exploring the city in November. Thanks again


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Corrections + additional info: 

IMHO, I would try to get a tourist visa from the Thai Embassy in London for 60 days; that is your first two months sorted. Then as a short-term solution, uou should look into Tourist Visa runs. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...land/85307-thailand-visits-tourist-visas.html

Reasons: 

- You don't want to get married to a Thai woman for all the wrong reasons (actually any woman) for a visa. 
- No financial commitments involved.
- No visits to any Immigration office every three months required.

But I am no expert. You should double-check the rules.

If you decide that you love Thailand so much, try to : 
- find a job to get a work permit
- get an Ed Visa

Reasons:

The rules are often being tightened. It is better to get proper papers to stay here to avoid rule changes in the future. You could do a Tourist Visa run when needed now; there is no guarantee you will always be able to do that. For example, I heard that Thai govt had just changed some requirements to increase bank deposits for Non O Visa applicants (ie husbands who sponsor Thai wives). I cannot confirm this just yet; my source keeps getting contradictory details from Immigration Officers. 

Welcome to Marmite, I mean, Thailand. LOL

For long stay:

You might want a landline broadband. Some people complain that mobile broadband in BKK is terrible in peak hours!


----------



## wombles (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks NewForecast, legendary tips


----------



## donbrico (Sep 29, 2012)

hello brothers, i really need some help; my little brother is a soccer player from ivory coast, he came to thailand last month with a tourist visa for 3 months; the entry test to join any team will start on december ; so he is really worried about all this extension things and dont know how to do to get another extension for another 3 months if possible; like this he could be able to apply for the test; please any contact or detailed tips according your own experience will be very helpful ; he is staying in bangkok right now ; thanks for reading and helping me asap


----------

